# Seasons Over.. Lets see Buck pictures for the Year.. Post your Pic



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay so the 05 Deer Season has come to a close, I hope everyone had as much fun as I did, running through the muck like a wild animal chasing down Bucks. Lets have one more post, everyone post the picture of the buck they killed this year. Here is mine. Not my best ever, but a nice 8 taken opening weekend, Saw a few more bigger through the season, but never another one worth taking to have 2... Come on Charles, Chief, Pale, BuckSnort, Lioness, Everyone, Beer4Bait(ouch, that is cold eh?)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I posted these before (just an old, abnormal racked buck):

Before:



After (I shot, she posed):



[Click the pictures forr original image size.]


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Mines Bigger Than Yurs*


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Duct tape -- there is no substitute!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Charles that was a great deer to take though! B4B Jealousy will get you no where here, plus it will not let me give you greenies!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We have poor nutrition and it causes antler failure


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Never saw a Whitetail Buck worth taking*

Took a few Does and this guy though.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

8pt. scored 142 and was a 5 1/2 year old deer.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

2 mature bucks...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My mature fix-a-tine buck. and ranch contest body weight winner.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Good goin' everyone. I shot this management 8 the second to the last evening.


----------



## SEtxDUkiller (Feb 1, 2006)

Panhahttp://tamu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30959579ndle mgmt. Muley. Buddy took this off our ranch this year.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I didn't personally shoot a deer this year. But, my son shot this ROE Gold Medal Blackbuck. That was the highlight of our year.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*My First Texas Whitetail Buck*

This Buck was 3.5 yrs old I plan on much bigger and older.


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

The first one is an 8 piont that I shot with a ruger 357 revolver. The second one is a 10 piont that my fiance shot the night that we got engaged.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Rayan...I haven't killed a deer in 15yrs...except for a giant Red Stag that the Lioness set me up to hunt on my birthday a few years ago...I just run the ranch and help make it happen....Bad birds and hogs are my bag.

I'll ask her if she wants to re-post her Bucks....????? I think she joined another Forum.

Those are some great picks!!!! Good Thread...greenie headed down-range to ya.

Chief.

Spring Turkey Season soon....3 major roosts on the creek...its gonna be the best year ever....4 feeders going.


----------



## nordap (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure if I am attaching the file properly. 

This was my first decent deer ever. A nice 10 point taken in the southern part of the Texas Hill Country on 350 acres of low fence property.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> I'll ask her if she wants to re-post her Bucks....????? I think she joined another Forum.


Lioness, I want to offer my sincerest apology on the way TxPalerider and Bucksnort ran you off with all the MEN dominated sport comments and such. Please come back to this forum.






























TxP and BS, just joking with yall.

Whats up with that new forum comment, Chief? I hope Lioness aint given up on our poor souls.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

nordap said:


> Not sure if I am attaching the file properly.
> 
> This was my first decent deer ever. A nice 10 point taken in the southern part of the Texas Hill Country on 350 acres of low fence property.


That's a nice deer anywhere but really exceptional in the conditions where you took him. Congratulations!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Hey J...shes still around...Shes on several forums that deal with RV travel...full and part time...getting ready to sell the lake lodge and be gypsies for a few years.....its time!!!

No apoligies needed...ever.....nothing to appoligize for.....she has been around the male hunter thing for years...she can hold her own. Besides...I'm always hogging the computer...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Lioness, I want to offer my sincerest apology on the way TxPalerider and Bucksnort ran you off with all the MEN dominated sport comments and such. Please come back to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J, I can't believe you dropped the male chauvanistic pig card.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I didnt get one this season. My grandfather managed a 11 point buck on his land in missouri 20 inch spread huge buck for being shot not on a ranch or high fence property. Il have to find the pictures.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Great PICTURES.. Man, their is some sausage abound!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

nordap said:


> Not sure if I am attaching the file properly.
> 
> This was my first decent deer ever. A nice 10 point taken in the southern part of the Texas Hill Country on 350 acres of low fence property.


Nordap, congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

all from a 5 day hunt in Paint Rock


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

*My biggest to date*

Opening morning 2005


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*12/23/2005*

I took this 155" 10 point in Mexico on the day before Christmas Eve 2005.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Rocksprings 13 point*

Killed in Rockspring gross score 151


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's mine, killed Thanksgiving week, near Utopia.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

fishdoc1 and pod--thems some solid deer! Man I cant wait till whitetail season again! Pigs and exotics till then! T F Mus.--what did ur big dog score? Nice goin!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice deer, all of 'em. Congrats guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Killed this one in Rocksprings on opening day.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow Lonestar, a drop tine... nice. Congrats!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I never even got the chance to put the crosshairs on a buck this year. But all three of the little "Bandits" did. Here's theirs....

Caleb's 8 pt. 
7.5 + yrs old

















Bailee's 8 pt. 
5.5 yrs old


















Robert's 10 ( split g1 on left side )
7.5 + yrs old



















( My cousin forgot to take pics with the animal, I was guiding on another hunt that weekend )


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry about the bloody face on that one and the pickup bed ...... thought I had those out of the pic.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Borderbandit said:



> I never even got the chance to put the crosshairs on a buck this year. But all three of the little "Bandits" did.


 Good job by the Bandit clan!


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Great pics. and memories. thanks for sharing


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Borderbandit said:


> I never even got the chance to put the crosshairs on a buck this year. But all three of the little "Bandits" did. Here's theirs....
> 
> Caleb's 8 pt.
> 7.5 + yrs old
> ...


Man... trophies, every one of them! Congrats to the little bandits.

Oscar


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Heres the deer dad and I took this year. Both on opening weekend in East Texas boy was it cold that week


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh-can You Say Uvalde!*

Drop Tine!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Edward County 10 point*

Killed this guy at 9am after a fight with a nice 8 point. He was blind in one eye, I like em that way, they are easier to kill.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

.....


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

1. cull from mexico
2. 10pt from mexico
3. 14pt from south texas 177''
5. 12pt from south texas 161''


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

South texas buck from 2002, 168''


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nordap thanks for the 1st post and welcome, nice deer.. NICE deer to all, what a great season.. If I could think of some wacky Nuggent quote I would, but can't..


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Sorry about the bloody face on that one and the pickup bed ...... thought I had those out of the pic.


 Hey Shane Glad to see the Kids take after you, congrats on your great season. Alex


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Alex! And thanks to the rest of ya'll for the compliments. The kids did have a banner year.


----------



## Hollywood (Jul 25, 2005)

This buck was taken last deer season in Uvalde County. 8.5 inch drop tine. Low fence.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Thanks Alex! And thanks to the rest of ya'll for the compliments. The kids did have a banner year.


They must have had a good guide.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Jfree and Hollywood those are some nice deer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

*Not a Monster*

Not a monster by any means but it is the first deer taken off my parents new place. It is in Falls county just outside of Waco. Weirdest county I have ever hunted in, only allowed one buck. I saw a 1 pointer earlier in the season but he never showed his face again, he was way out of range. This one I had jumped that morning when I went and checked my corn. No time this year to set up a feeder so I just put piles of corn out and kept feeding them until he showed up the day after Christmas in the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Taken off my cousin's farm in Dimmitt county. Only 3 1/2 years old. Slight quartering shot.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

belt--nice buck!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Here are my bucks for the season.

The first was taken with archery equip in october. The second in mid december with the rifle. Both deer were taken on my family ranch, low fence. The first deer had 14 scoreable pts and was 7.5 yrs old scored 134, the second was a 13pt and 6.5 yrs old scored 159 and change. I have pics of both of these bucks since they were 1.5


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

OOps for some reason the pics came up backwards. The first pic is the rifle buck, second two are bow buck


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Great Bucks!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure hope this works. My son with Palo Pinto 9 point.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow duckiller did you propose before or after she outshot you? Just kidding, ok Im not. I guess its not a bad thing either way they head to the house.



duckiller said:


> The first one is an 8 piont that I shot with a ruger 357 revolver. The second one is a 10 piont that my fiance shot the night that we got engaged.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

*opening day*

opening weekend 2005, 9 point


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

BARBQ said:


> opening weekend 2005, 9 point


Nice buck BBQ... Congrats!


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Here is my 8 point from Dec 28th and my attempt of fixing the glowing eyes. Nathan


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice picture Nathan. And congrats on the buck.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Usually after they die.. they stop glowin at ya.. good work with the photoshop..


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*11pt from Dimmit CO.*

Buck


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Hair Trigger said:


> Buck


Hair Trigger, that's a big ol' mature deer!


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks. I was pretty proud of that one and can't wait to put him on the wall. Did you mount the 8?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone on their deer from this season! Some great deer were taken. Man I need to get on a place soon, I am having bad withdrawal symptoms!! Hopefully this upcoming season I'll be on a place....fingers crossed.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Hair Trigger.....Great buck and great picture!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Greeat deer everyone .............congrats on your seasons.


----------

